# Music by Genre > Jazz/Blues Variants, Bossa, Choro, Klezmer >  Video of Don Stiernberg and Dave Harvey - Wow!

## Austin Koerner

I have to say, Donnie is maybe my favorite mandolinist.

 I must have been living under a rock because this was the first time I've seen/heard Dave Harvey play (as far as I know). The stuff this dude was playing was crazy good. What a wonderful combination of two great mandolinists.

----------

Grommet, 

gtani7, 

Nick Royal, 

pit lenz, 

Richard J, 

Ryk Loske

----------


## re simmers

Thanks for posting that.   2 great ones.   David Harvey looks bored to death as he picks the snot out that mandolin.

Don threw a lot of stuff in.    I really like the Jethro-style "chords for every note" part.    Is there any instructional stuff on how to come up with that.......or did Jethro ad-lib it all and then show it to Don?

Bob

----------


## Hallmark498

Davey Harvey can HAMMER!  

Great music but I would rather listen to Harvey burn some fiddle/grass tunes.

----------


## pickloser

BOTH of these master musicians will be at Kaufman mandolin camp next June.  
The mandolin camp lineup: Alan Bibey, Andrew Collins, David Harvey, Emory Lester, Barry Mitterhoff, Don Stiernberg

check it out at http://www.acoustic-kamp.com/html/brochure.htm

I am already looking forward to the concerts!

----------

Paul Statman

----------


## AlanN

Great picking by both of them boys. That tune is Swing 42. Does anyone know the chords to the bridge? I could look, but lazy.

David is so great. He fronted his family bg band Wild & Blue for several years, released a few recordings. Their first Too Blue To Cry was excellent, had a guy John Wheat playing some terrific banjo, and had a great version of Cruisin' Timber, recorded on Larry Sparks' Silver Reflections. This tune was credited to Dave and his dad Dorsey, and the version on TBTC features a far-out intro and outro. I asked him once to show me what he did there, he couldn't  :Mandosmiley: 

Dave's playing on that recording was very hip.

----------


## Don Stiernberg

Thanks for your post, Austin. We had some great jams at Mando Camp North this past April. In fact a bunch more of them are up on youtube, along with excerpts of a class David and I co-led.

 I think it's going on three decades now that i've known and admired David's playing. We met back in the day in Louisville KY.We were young then so we played all night--literally till the sun appeared. He turned me on to all manner of music from Monroe to Grappelli to Statman. I'm not sure if anyone plays with more ease--he can spin out great ideas effortlessly as you can see.

 re: for chord melody studies, Jethro's Mel Bay books are the foundation. I also address playing that way in my Mandolin Magazine column and at the workshops.

 Hallmark: one of the other videos in this same series has David and me doing Red Allen's Teardrops In My Eyes. I hope you like that one.

 Alan: the tune Swing 42(Reinhardt/Grappelli?)is in C, with the bridge going to E. Try E-F#m7-B7 through there.

  Thanks all for checking us out and for kind words.

----------

Paul Statman

----------


## AlanN

Thanks, Don. I did hear the E major tonality, basically I-ii-V around E, simple enough (ahem, not to play the cool lines you fellers do...)

----------


## RB250

Hey Don,

See you this Sunday in Long Grove!!! Here's my requests; "Take me out to the Ball Game" and sing / play at least one Bluegrass Tune.
RB250

----------


## Tom Wright

Howdy from Chi, Don. You're my inspiration.

And Dave must be a gypsy, he's totally Django.

----------


## Perry

Great stuff! I hack my way around this tune and mostly mess around with a C major  on the first part and an E major scale on the second part...very vanilla...

How do you go about developing some of those hip lines? It's basically "rhythm changes" right? The chords go by so quickly that it's difficult for me to think about it as a chord at a time approach.

First half:
*C Am Dm G7  Em Ebm7 Dm G7* 
do you treat this all as C major? Or do you think of ii-Vm's in G? 

Second Half
*Gm A7 Dm7 G7 C C#dim Dm7 G7*
what do you think of here?

An E major tonality on The "B" section of the tune seems to work well..other ideas?

Thanks for any advice!

----------


## RB250

Hey Tom Wright,

I'll be at the Oak Park Farmers mkt Jam this Sat AM.  I'll be the guy with the 2 grandkids who shows up once a summer when they're in from CA & staying with their grandma (ex wife) in Oak Park.  Please introduce yourself.  You'll know me as I always play Foggy Mt Breakdown on the banjo and rawhide or bluegrass breakdown on the mando if the regular folkies let me.  Can we expect to see you at Don's concert in Long Grove, IL on Sunday, 4 - 6PM, free.  If so maybe we should bring some instruments and jam B/4 the concert. 
RB250 (Doug S)

----------


## Tom Wright

Strategically located close to the donuts, eh?

----------


## Glassweb

you can't top Dave Harvey... this guy's really for real... really! and a Statman fan to boot!

----------


## min7b5

Fantastic stuff!

----------


## paul dirac

When's the "Dave & Don" tour going to happen?  This is excellent!

----------


## Nick Royal

Great duet!  Interesting to hear Dave Harvey play. I just know his name from Gibson mandolins.

----------


## Paul Statman

> ..Try E-F#m7-B7 through there (the B part).


You can add the II chord in there, too: E-C#m7-F#m7-B7

Thanks, Don  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Paul Statman

Deleted duplicate post.

----------


## Don Stiernberg

well C#m7 would be the vi chord there and F#m7 is the ii...

  (upper case indicating major, lower case minor)

----------


## Paul Statman

> well C#m7 would be the vi chord there and F#m7 is the ii...


You are correct on both counts, good sir. In my haste I was trying to show the additional chord before fully releasing the brain clutch - well, that and checking before posting..

----------

